# Free Backup software for Vista 64 bit



## bencmcb (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know of any free backup software for Vista 64 bit? Thanks.


----------



## Encryptor (Aug 26, 2008)

bencmcb said:


> Anyone know of any free backup software for Vista 64 bit? Thanks.



Try: http://www.runtime.org/

Works for me and it's free.

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------

